

IOS6 Safari caches POST requests - ajarmoniuk
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/12506897/is-safari-on-ios-6-caching-ajax-results

======
joefarish
Not a smart move, I know it's allowed by the specification but this is just
more bad publicity that Apple could do with out. Let's face it - if web apps
start breaking on Mobile Safari most people are going to blame Apple.

